# Computer reboots frequently - Please suggest a good CVT or UPS



## Piash (Apr 28, 2014)

Dear friends,

I bought a new desktop last September. During the winter it was working perfectly on a Numeric 1000VA UPS.
But, from start of summer, when quality of electricity became worse, the UPS is not able to manage these frequent voltage fluctuations. My computer restarts 2/3 times in a hour.

I have a computer with following specifications:

Processor : Intel i7-3770K
Motherboard : Intel DZ75ML-45K (No external GPU)
RAM : Corsair DDR3, 16GB (2x8GB), 1600MHz
SSD : Kingston v300 - 240GB (SATA 6gbps)
HDD: WD Green 2TB
Antec CPU cooler $50.
A few USB, WiFi dongle.
Cabinet: Corsair 200R (2 Fans)
*All running on : Corsair VS650 PSU*
[Monitor & speaker run separately on my Home-UPS]

I'm planning to buy either a good quality CVT or a better UPS.
Please suggest which one will be better choice ?

CVT:
I live in Kolkata, here "Sen & Pandit" CVT is a popular choice. Any better option ?

UPS:
I was thinking about getting an APC 1KVA UPS (stepped approximation to sinewave). But in many places I've found, Corsair PSU's have problem with non-sinewave UPS. Can anyone confirm if Corsair VS650 works with APC UPS ?

My budget is 10K. But can go upto 20K for a VERY safe (and future proof - I may add 1 or 2 more computers) setup. 
Please try to give an approximate price.

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2014)

no offline ups will help with rapid voltage fluctuations.if you can afford it online ups is the best option in such conditions.basically an online ups always runs on battery & use mains power only to charge batteries(just like laptops) but it won't fit in your budget(still contact local dealers of luminous,microtek etc asking for online/double conversion ups) so next best option is line-interactive ups from APC.
*www.reliancedigital.in/apc-back-ups-rs-1000va-line-interactive-ups.html


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 28, 2014)

holy sheeet. i suffer from a similar problem : when power comes back (after powercut, we have gensets), the damn ups fails for a fraction of a second (the switch from genset to mains is almost instant), making the entire PC crash.

it doenst happen very frequently, but its got me worried.

should i look for a similar slution?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 28, 2014)

Get Exide 850va inverter with LCD + invatubular IT500 FOR 20-21k

850va= 680W peak capacity @80% efficiency

ITS PURE SINEWAVE

And doesnt cause reboots, using without ups/stabilizer
Switches to battery mode when voltage is below 180v and above 265v

Much better than apc upses as that 1kva has
7.5 ah x2 batteries

This setup has
150ah battery and provides 10hrs backup on a load of around 150watts so useful when simply browsing


----------



## Piash (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for your replies. 
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], Can you please tell me which online UPS will be good for my problem ? What is the price range ?
 [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] , Thanks for your creative suggestion. What happens on your system when voltage changes very frequently within 1 second ? Does it work when you are playing game or all CPU cores are busy at 100%. 

I'm a software developer. most of the times I run IDEs which doesn't put much stress on the CPU (very rarely I compile a very large project). I'm a casual gamer. I play only with my internal Intel HD 4000 GPU. But sometimes I render 3D scenes on a software renderar - which uses all CPU cores at 100% for a hour.


----------



## Piash (Apr 28, 2014)

Posted a reply, but still waiting for moderation.

- - - Updated - - -

anyway, here is my reply:

Thanks for your help.
 [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] , can you please tell me which online UPS will be good for my problem ? What is the price ?
 [MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] , thanks for the nice idea. My only concern is, how the setup will behave when there is voltage fluctuation - say, 2/3 times within 1/2 seconds ? From your sig I see you are running a very impressive system. Did it ever reboot when you are running  games or CPU is 100% and there is a power fluctuation ?


----------



## srkmish (Apr 28, 2014)

I am curious as to why this is happening. I have a mercury inverter which i bought for 1.5k. We have atleast 8-10 times powercuts of 5-20 mins everyday with Generator power coming on and off and it never fails.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 28, 2014)

online ups are not much known in typical home user market segment & as such not much info is available online on their pricing.that is why i suggested contacting local dealers of luminous,microtek etc.any online ups should be good enough but considering their price it will be better if you get some opinion from an existing APC smart ups user regarding rapid voltage fluctuations.


----------



## Piash (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION], I know one case where the genset was the problem. I think our main line operates on 50Hz, but the generator's frequency was set at 60Hz or something else. When the technician matched both frequency, it worked.

My problem is different though. I don't have genset and the desktop is directly connected to the main line (not with home inverter).


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 29, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I am curious as to why this is happening. I have a mercury inverter which i bought for 1.5k. We have atleast 8-10 times powercuts of 5-20 mins everyday with Generator power coming on and off and it never fails.



If the inverter battery is very low beyond limits, due yo inverter board failure or loose battery terminals/corroded then charging will not take place, changeover speed will get affected resulting reboots


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 29, 2014)

A good inverter will surely switch immediately to battery and when mains is in working range, AFTER 10 SECONDS "syncs" to original mains waveform from battery mode

Do not buy sukam etc.
Only option EXIDE/AMARON iACE/MEDI( advanced)

My home inverter is amaron iACE 850VA which is on ground floor locked in a room, which I check 3months for water top up


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 29, 2014)

Piash said:


> [MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION], I know one case where the genset was the problem. I think our main line operates on 50Hz, but the generator's frequency was set at 60Hz or something else. When the technician matched both frequency, it worked.
> 
> My problem is different though. I don't have genset and the desktop is directly connected to the main line (not with home inverter).



What is ur home inverter brand and model and battery model?


----------



## Piash (Apr 29, 2014)

We have Sukam Torque 850 VA (non-sinewave) with Excide Inva Tubular IT500 battery.

also


			
				me said:
			
		

> @kARTechnology , thanks for the nice idea. My only concern is, how the setup will behave when there is voltage fluctuation - say, 2/3 times within 1/2 seconds ? From your sig I see you are running a very impressive system. Did it ever reboot when you are running games or CPU is 100% and there is a power fluctuation ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 29, 2014)

well can you get  EL CHEAPO digital CLAMPMETER =300rs... or a simple digital voltmeter will also do...
and measure how the voltage changes will be helpful...

in my case whenever voltage GOES ABOVE 265V it immedately switces to battery and no reboots...
i am not using a ups in between pc and inverter/home-ups

my pc never rebooted during switchover, cfl's / tubelights will flicker for a milli-second

im using a cx430v2 which made hummimg noise on apc approximated to sinewave ups but now it runs quitely due to pure sinewave


----------



## Piash (May 1, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply.
I managed to revive my 14year old P3 (400watt PSU + 14" CRT) and it is working on the inverter line without any problem. Now I'll try the i7. Hope it will work. If not, I'll buy Excide or any other good pure sinewave inverter like kARTechnology mentioned. 

I think that will be cost-effective solution. As, if this doesn't work for me, I can use this setup for my home (our home UPS needs a replacement anyway.) and buy a good CVT/UPS for the desktop like whitestar_999 mentioned.

Thanks everyone for your patience and help. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 2, 2014)

Piash said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> I managed to revive my 14year old P3 (400watt PSU + 14" CRT) and it is working on the inverter line without any problem. Now I'll try the i7. Hope it will work. If not, I'll buy Excide or any other good pure sinewave inverter like kARTechnology mentioned.
> 
> I think that will be cost-effective solution. As, if this doesn't work for me, I can use this setup for my home (our home UPS needs a replacement anyway.) and buy a good CVT/UPS for the desktop like whitestar_999 mentioned.
> ...



DO NOT DO THAT
Your PSU WILL GET DAMAGED
Corsair PSU is active pfc which SHOULD ONLY BE RUN ON SINEWAVE

your old pc's psu is a passive pfc and doesn't care about them input waveform 

IT IS A GREAT RISK TO TRY THAT WHAT U SAID


----------



## Piash (May 2, 2014)

Too late. 
I already tried that. The PSU didn't broke. But the inverter wasn't able to prevent the reboot.
Exide UPS that you mentioned is next step.


----------



## icebags (May 2, 2014)

apparently seems there is some manufacturer called CWT and they make power supply for brands like corsair, seasonic etc..... the what i read from net, CWT manufactured psus can handle square wave backups, need to read net more .......


----------



## kARTechnology (May 3, 2014)

Piash said:


> Too late.
> I already tried that. The PSU didn't broke. But the inverter wasn't able to prevent the reboot.
> Exide UPS that you mentioned is next step.



could you elaborate what happened before the reboot means what caused the reboot


----------



## Piash (May 3, 2014)

Voltage flactuated again and the computer did reboot (just like what it does when connected to Numeric UPS). Then I connected the UPS back. The PSU did not die. 
I haven't heard any buzzing sound when the PSU was on inverter power. (But I get that buzzing sound from my external speakers when they are connected to inverter)


----------



## kARTechnology (May 4, 2014)

Piash said:


> Voltage flactuated again and the computer did reboot (just like what it does when connected to Numeric UPS). Then I connected the UPS back. The PSU did not die.
> I haven't heard any buzzing sound when the PSU was on inverter power. (But I get that buzzing sound from my external speakers when they are connected to inverter)



DID U SET THE INVERTER IN "UPS MODE" WHICH IS ON BACKSIDE. Of inverter


----------



## Piash (May 6, 2014)

There is a "W-UPS/UPS" switch in back of the UPS. It is set as "W-UPS".
There is also another "NC/HC" switch. It is set as "HC".


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 6, 2014)

try UPS mode.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 7, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> try UPS mode.



In ups mode only changeover time will be less and reboots do not happen
---
Nc is normal charge, charges battery in 15-18hrs... More battery life but shortbackup in long powercuts
Hc is high charge, charges battery in 11-15 hrs...reduces battery life a bit but longer backup always


----------



## Piash (May 8, 2014)

Thanks. I've changed it to UPS mode. I'm now working on my laptop. So, probably I'll not have time to test the desktop 24/7 before next week (don't want to copy stuff and come back again if it reboots again. Too busy this week.).

The inverter was set at HC form the beginning. It (and the battery) is more than 5yr old (the battery is not well maintained). Warranty period of the batt is over. The backup time is not good now. Probably 4/5 hrs. But now we have more load too.

Anyway, next week I'll see if this works and will post.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 8, 2014)

Piash said:


> Thanks. I've changed it to UPS mode. I'm now working on my laptop. So, probably I'll not have time to test the desktop 24/7 before next week (don't want to copy stuff and come back again if it reboots again. Too busy this week.).
> 
> The inverter was set at HC form the beginning. It (and the battery) is more than 5yr old (the battery is not well maintained). Warranty period of the batt is over. The backup time is not good now. Probably 4/5 hrs. But now we have more load too.
> 
> Anyway, next week I'll see if this works and will post.



It500 does not require that much maintainance..it is the BEST battery currently
Just check water level every 6 months
NC will prolong the battery life but less backup as it slowly charges

Im sure that it wont reboot


----------

